# The Clash



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Date Change*

The race date had to be moved up.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Podium Shots*

NSC podium









Fairgrounds podium









Modified Podium









Jalopy podium









Open podium


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

*Rock the Casbah...*

.
Nice photos of the podium winners, Rich...

Do you have pix of the track(s)?... Or link?...

Any lap times available?...

Looks like a very good time was had...

John
.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is the track. The track is not computerized, A TrikTrax counter/timer is used. I did not pay much attention to the lap times before the race. During the race the TrikTrax was in counting mode, so no lap times were seen.










There is also a road course, we did not use that for this race.










Ed Bianchi is a famous builder of braided HO tracks.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Thanks for the pix, Rich... They both look like fun drives...

John
.


----------

